# Are Blue snails good with bettas?



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

Does anyone have any info. on Blue Snails?

Are they compatible with Bettas?

:shock:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Which type of blue snails. Mystery snails work fine but there are other speices.


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

I bought them at petco.......

It's blue ...... I don't know if it's a mystery?[schild=19 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]I don't know...[/schild]

I will check with petco....?

A while back someone was selling blue snails in this forum.... They also had a lot of information on them.... They had their own website...... Does anyone have any idea of that website address....?

Thanks!
:shock:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Most snails work well with Bettas, but some can multiply very fast and become a problem.


RC


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

THanks RC

I recently had one (blue mystery snail) with my betta in a 2 gallon bowl...... However, I noticed that the water condition was getting bad pretty fast so I had to remove it...... I was expecting it to keep the bowl cleaner.... but, it didn't work..... Plus it's not the most interesting thing to watch..... 

No more snails with my bettas.....


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Snails in a small tank add to the Bio load, but are good at eating uneaten food. I use them in my fry tanks because they get fed pretty heavy.


RC


----------

